# Probleme mit Spiegelung



## Chupakaba (10. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuch gerade ein Mannschaftsfoto auf dem Boden zu spiegeln.
Leider funktioniert das nicht so richtig.

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar gute Tipps für mich?

So weit bin ich im Moment: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~danschmelz/t01.jpg

Ich denke dass die 2 Spieler von rechts so stimmen, aber beim linken kann das doch mit dem angwinkelten Bein so nicht stimmen, oder?

Naja vielleicht braucht jemand auch das Original: http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~danschmelz/t02.jpg

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## The_Maegges (10. September 2006)

Das Bein sieht schon auf dem Original irgendwie seltsam aus.
Ist da vielleicht was beim Freistellen schief gelaufen?


----------



## Chupakaba (10. September 2006)

darum gehts ja net. das kann ich ja noch beheben. problem is mit der spiegelung


----------



## The_Maegges (10. September 2006)

Naja, in einem gewissen Sinne geht es schon darum.
Wenn das Originalbild schon seltsam aussieht, kann die Spiegelung nicht besser werden.

Auf jeden Fall könntest du aber mal versuchen, die Spiegelung perspektivisch zu verzerren.


----------



## Alexander Groß (10. September 2006)

Man kann nichts spiegeln das man nicht sehen kann. Es gibt hier Bereiche wie z.B. die Ansicht eines Schuhs von unten welche gar nicht existiert. Dann kann es natürlich nicht funktionieren.

Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. September 2006)

Was auch noch hilfreich sein könnte wäre wenn du die Spiegelung mit einer Verlausfmaske versiehst. Also das sich die Spiegelung noch vorne auflöst.

Gruß


----------



## Chupakaba (11. September 2006)

Ja schonmal danke.
Das mim Verlauf werd ich mal machen.
Unter den Schuhen das kommt noch weg, das is ja noch am anfang.

was mich eher interessieren würde, wie mach ich die spiegelung bei dem bein von dem spieler wo ich noch gar nichts habe.

weil das bein ist ja nach hinten abgeknickt. wenn ichs nach unten spiegel, wie bei den anderen, dann würde es doch so aussehn als ob das bein schweben würde, oder?

PS: verzerren mach ich auch erst am ende, wenn ich alle spieler fertig habe...


----------



## siob (13. September 2006)

Was die Perspektive betrifft:
Versuch mal mit Transform >> Shear / Distort und Perspective zu arbeiten. Damit kann man erfahrungsmäß schöne Effekte erziehlen.
Was die Spiegelung an sich betrifft und ich einfach ne Ebenen-Maske machen und da dann nen 75% Verlauf von Weiß nach Hintergrund machen.
Btw. evtl. auch ne neue Ebene, die mit ner farbneutralen Farbe (Multiply z.B.) versehen >> Verlauf >> seleketireren >> invert und delete


----------



## Chupakaba (13. September 2006)

also schonmal danke, werd ich auch alles ausprobieren.

nur jetzt nochmal zu dem bein: wie spiegel ich das am besten?
weil es ja nach hinten aufliegt...

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~danschmelz/t03.jpg


----------

